# Castlevania Indie game by me :)



## WarMachine (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey dudes.....wow been on here for awhile now and i've NEVER seen this thread  anyways, anybody here like castlevania games? being an 80's/90's brat i grew up on that shit and its my favorite game series, period! With that, i am remaking castlevania 3 dracula's curse. Using the updated graphics floating around online (still 2D of course) and metaling the .... out of the Old NES tunes is just ....ing awesome lmao. Anyways, here's some vids if you guys are interested:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zxct1na6pq8qlir/Castlevania Chronicles Demo.mp4

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0v0x88ex...- Dracula's Curse Level Walkthrough Pt.II.mp4

And here's a tune i did for it last night for the final boss fight:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e9fxwvoft05ce4c/Belmont's Awakening - Dont Wait Until Night.mp3


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey dudes, the demo is nearly ready if anyone is interested


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 10, 2013)

So this will be available for PC? Or how does it work?

Looks really interesting!


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks dude! yeah it's going to be available on PC only, if i wasn't so poor i would export it to android and iOs but the program to do that costs like 90 bucks so for something that is just an old NES remake, i think i'll pass lol. This game is based off of Castlevnia 3 - Dracula's Curse on the NES. I'm keeping the main aspect of the game the same in mine, with some nice twists and new areas, and i'm also remixing the old NES soundtrack to metal...._*yes*_  Im fine tuning the demo right now, working out all the little bugs but when i have it polished up i'll post a link here. Thanks for the interest dude


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks amazing!


----------



## straymond (Oct 10, 2013)

looks awesome, bud!

*most def subbed!*


----------



## ShadowAMD (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah plus one, great going WarMachine that must of taken some doing ..


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks dudes  Yeah it definitely took a minute that's fo sho! I got 3/4 of the way through it once before, had ALL my shit on my external HDD and it crashed...lost it _*all* _So needless to say i had to start all the shit over, which sucked bad, but in the end it actually worked out much better because i already knew how shit worked and it gave me a chance to add more detail to the places i skipped originally. As soon as i have the updated demo fixed and ready to roll i'll post it up on here for you guys to try out


----------



## larry (Oct 10, 2013)

OST available for download?


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 10, 2013)

very cool, looks a lot like castlevania 4. 

me wants.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks really cool. Definitely bringing back some memories, though I've only ever really played Super Castlevania IV. I love the music, but they feel a little unfitting to the game itself. I've always loved Castlevania metal covers/remixes, but in the game itself, I'm not so sure I'm sold. I may be in the minority here, so take that for what it's worth. Gameplay looks pretty dead on too. The climbing stairs could probably use a speed boost though. 

In short, it looks pretty damn cool so far.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks awesome dude!


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm posting your video on my fb bud...this is just too cool.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 10, 2013)

Dude that's awesome! I used to make games in QBASIC but nothing even remotely as cool as this. May i ask how you got all those graphics into the game? are they lifted from other Castlevania games or all homebrewed? I'm obviously not real knowledgeable about creating homebrew games in the last 15 years or so lol. Again, much respect, looks great.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 10, 2013)

As a Castlevania fan ...I gots a couple of questions for ya..

1) I dont think I noticed you do it...will you have the downward drop from stairs (down+jump) programmed into it? 

2) Will the final version have the other playable characters from C3 ? 

3) Considering it's a non-profit project, and you're working on it alone, when do you think you'll release the full version? 


Also straight the .... up, thanks for doing this... I'm stoked to try it out.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 10, 2013)

Dayum fellas! I get busy at work and look what ya had to do, go and blow the thread up!  This is killer you guys are so stoked about it! That makes me wanna keep busy with it and push it further! 

For all the questions:

@larry:
Absolutely dude! I'll be releasing it when i get the game completely ready for public release 

@wrongnote85
Thanks man, actually CV4 is my all time favorite so that's actually really cool that you say it resembles it, the influence must be there i guess lol

@Senor Voorhees
I feel ya dude, it certainly is different from the traditional cv ost's for sure. I plan on going the metal route for all of the stages dude, believe it or not they fit really well in the others. The original version of this game had 2-4 songs that were used in more than one level. When it comes to those looped track levels i dropped in some awesome tracks from other cv games that i thought fit better. Im sure when you see/hear the finished product you'll dig it a lot more 

@iRaiseTheDead
Thanks bro!

@VBCheeseGrater
Thanks bro, nah i didnt sprite all of those myself, 99% of them i had to custom-frankensprite together lol, just taking different backgrounds and shit from various cv games and making them look close to the original cv3 set. i did have to rip at least 95% of the sprites from other games tho, so that was a chore in and of itself lol. As for Alucard, i had to make him look more like the original version instead of his SOTN version, so i made his cloak red, hair black etc. Im using Multimedia Fusion 2 to build it and while its very handy once you get the hang of it, its a BITCH to get through the learning curve. Its what i'd call the pinch harmonic of PC game programming  its a pain at first but once you get used to it it aint no thang 

@ Malevolent_Croatian
Thanks for sharing with your bud dude, you guys feel free to spread this shit as far as you'd like, i made this with all intentions of the fans jumping all over it so the more that sees it, the better! You guys will also get a thanks in the credits as well if you guys help me spread it around  hell, if you guys want i can recruit some of you that would want to be beta testers to help me find all the bugs  Im used to seeing the same ol' level over and over when fixing things so the shit that you guys may see right off the bat i may have missed just from seeing it so much lmao
1) Nah man, i havent coded it for that, in the original it didnt do that. i have a few new twists on controls but things like that in the stairs i left the way they were, like not being able to jump on the stairs as well.
2)Absolutely! I already have Alucard completely ready to rock, a dude on a cv forum made custom sprites for Sypha and the only holdup is Grant. I can't sprite characters worth shit lol, i do great with backgrounds coding, music etc, just not making my own characters lol. thats some hard shit to do!
3) This kinda goes hand in hand with my 2nd answer, the only drawback ATM is the custom Grant sprite. I already have all stages, enemies and bosses coded and ready, i just need to add a Grant sprite (hopefully someone hooks me up). Yeah this is totally non profit, its strictly a fan game, by a fan, for the fans. Castlevania is my all time favorite game series and i've always wanted to be a part of one, so i said fawk it and learned how to create one myself lol. Im doing it all by myself, minus the help from Sypha sprites and hopefully Grant sprites. 

In the next few days, minimum by the weekend if all is well i'll be able to post a bug free demo up for you guys ( at the pace i've been at it may be as soon as tomorrow) but if you guys get too restless, i could always post my beta demo  it just has its bugs lol. I wanna say thanks again guys for your interest in this, you guys have shown much more anticipation and appreciation than most have on the cv forum that i've been posting this on lmao. I'll be sure to keep my homies posted!  

EDIT: Btw, +1 to everyone that was cool and dropping a line in the thread


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry for the bump lol, but just wanted to update you on the progress 

There are only a handfull of bugs i can find (less than 5) so if all is well i'll be posting the demo for you guys to ware out! One main thing i need to adjust is the volume levels on all of the sounds i e music, efx etc. I just figured out how to make the player flash when he takes a hit, so now enemies and bosses wont be spanking you so bad  Doesn't sound like much but yeah, i gotta do it, im patting myself on the back for that haha, that was one of my major setbacks that i couldn't nail. Also, going off of everyone's suggestions, i sped up the stair movement, its quicker and looks much more cleaned up and natural now  Make sure to keep your eye on this thread for the updates duders, but in the meantime, im sure i'll be bs'n with you all in the gear and equipment forum


----------



## habicore_5150 (Oct 10, 2013)

Now I need to go play some Castlevania after seeing this. Granted, I'll more than likely have my ass handed to me in 7 different ways. Already posted that video on a few Facebook pages that I check out every so often.

Hope you don't mind that I use that video in one of my videos (I'm always nice enough to leave links to the source material)


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 10, 2013)

habicore_5150 said:


> Now I need to go play some Castlevania after seeing this. Granted, I'll more than likely have my ass handed to me in 7 different ways. Already posted that video on a few Facebook pages that I check out every so often.
> 
> Hope you don't mind that I use that video in one of my videos (I'm always nice enough to leave links to the source material)


Definitely, spread it as much as you like dude! Thanks for hooking me up! Lmao on the games, you SHOULD play some of em, it will get you ready for how mine plays out!  Mine will end up playing more like Castlevania 4 than anything, since that's always been my favorite and i could see that control/gameplay system in my sleep lol. Thanks again, +1!


----------



## Qweklain (Oct 10, 2013)

This looks pretty awesome! I'd love to see a new SotN game, but 75x larger with 125x the gear hahaha!! Good work man, looks very interesting!


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 10, 2013)

Qweklain said:


> This looks pretty awesome! I'd love to see a new SotN game, but 75x larger with 125x the gear hahaha!! Good work man, looks very interesting!


Lol no joke right? That'd be the SHIT! i remember the first time i figured out about the reversed castle i was like "WWWHUUUUUTTTTTT?!" lmao thanks for the props man


----------



## narad (Oct 11, 2013)

Dude, you are my hero! This is amazing. I'm confused a bit about how one goes about this - did you code up the game logic from scratch or did you start with a NES rom?


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 11, 2013)

narad said:


> Dude, you are my hero! This is amazing. I'm confused a bit about how one goes about this - did you code up the game logic from scratch or did you start with a NES rom?


Hahaha, thanks dude  I had to do this one from the ground up man, its been a pain in the ass to learn but now that i have it figured out i should be flying through it. If you were interested in trying something like this out, i know that there are custom rom editors out there that let you change the originals up however you want to. I came really close to doing that before i started on this and just though ".... it, no one has made a good and fully complete CV3 remake yet" lol. Thanks for the interest dude! Most likely i'll have a demo up for you guys later today!


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 11, 2013)

Screw it, lol i want you guys to try this thing out! It's killing me that dudes like yourselves gotta wait on me lol. Keep in mind there are still a few bugs and things to be tweaked so please be gentle with that in mind when you give me your reviews  

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vifj3fn0m...es - Dracula's Curse Demo Beta 2 10-11-13.exe

Remember, if you have a usb controller leave it unlpugged on this version, i have it coded so that when a controller is plugged in the keyboard is disabled but if you have MotionJoy installed you can use a PS3/XBOX360 controller with it, that is until my cheap ass gets to the sto and get a usb controller lol. I hope you guys dig it!!


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 14, 2013)

Scratch the previous post dudes, here's the updated demo with 98% of the bugs fixed 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rps8d8tha3e5stq/Castlevania Chronicles - Dracula's Curse Demo Official.exe

Make sure you guys test drive it out and give me your feedback! btw, to bring up controls, press tab when you start the stage.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess I shouldn't even ask about a Mac version huh?


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry dude, i've never even used a Mac if that tells you anything  lol but i'll check on the site that my program came from and see if there is some kind of conversion to allow Mac users to play it as well


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey dudes, bug update 
I fixed the stairs so now everything flows much more smoothly 
I noticed and it was brought up several times that when using the whip in a different direction caused the direction to lock so you would repeatedly be hitting in that direction. That's fixed now, once letting off a direction it resets to the staring direction 
I've also fixed the player pain, the duration is shorter and he has a flash for about 2 secs where he is invincible.

I'll post an updated demo when its ready dudes


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey dudes, just droppin in and letting you know im still working on it, haven't given up  with that, saturday night i found an AWESOME free orchestra plugin for Reaper so now i can start adding symphony to these tracks to give it more of that Castlevania to the tunes 

Here's the 2 i've done so far, let me know what you think 

Out of Time - Clocktower of Untimely Death
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pevpkhaaojkugv1/Out of Time - Clocktower of Untimely Death.mp3

The Last Stand - Bloody Tears
https://www.dropbox.com/s/oe1qx1elxjeavny/The Last Stand - Bloody Tears.mp3


----------



## Qweklain (Oct 28, 2013)

I really like the Clocktower of Untimely Death track. It sounds like Castlevania, mastered pretty well (maybe bring the guitar(s) up a tinge) and fits well and is played well.

The Blood Tears track however is really... well... not very good after the 0:50 mark. Seems like there is too much presence or treble in the guitars (or some higher frequencies, almost like a crappy solid-state amp) and it sounds out of tune for a lot of it. It seems like your only goal on this one was just to play as fast as you could. Sounds rushed, loose, and just overall not very well put together like the other track.

I mean zero disrespect and I am not "bashing", I am only trying to give an honest criticism.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 29, 2013)

Qweklain said:


> I really like the Clocktower of Untimely Death track. It sounds like Castlevania, mastered pretty well (maybe bring the guitar(s) up a tinge) and fits well and is played well.
> 
> The Blood Tears track however is really... well... not very good after the 0:50 mark. Seems like there is too much presence or treble in the guitars (or some higher frequencies, almost like a crappy solid-state amp) and it sounds out of tune for a lot of it. It seems like your only goal on this one was just to play as fast as you could. Sounds rushed, loose, and just overall not very well put together like the other track.
> 
> I mean zero disrespect and I am not "bashing", I am only trying to give an honest criticism.


Its all good dude, thanks for the input  im not like most and get a massive butthurt when someone doesn't praise it lol and i do want all feedback, positive and negative. Im putting in the time to do this, so the more info i get the better i can make the game for everyone  I think part of what makes the bloody tears track sound so high on the treble side is a mix of the symphony with my guitars and the tune itself is a hair out but it was more or less just a test track to see how the symphony would work out. And i agree on the clocktower, the levels are a little all over the place lol, didn't realize that until i did another track haha, i'll post it here as well, i think this one is what i'll be using as the base of the other tracks i do like this.

Call To Arms...Beginning
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nra7szejzb6gw4g/Call To Arms...Beginning.mp3


----------



## Qweklain (Oct 29, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Its all good dude, thanks for the input  im not like most and get a massive butthurt when someone doesn't praise it lol and i do want all feedback, positive and negative. Im putting in the time to do this, so the more info i get the better i can make the game for everyone  I think part of what makes the bloody tears track sound so high on the treble side is a mix of the symphony with my guitars and the tune itself is a hair out but it was more or less just a test track to see how the symphony would work out. And i agree on the clocktower, the levels are a little all over the place lol, didn't realize that until i did another track haha, i'll post it here as well, i think this one is what i'll be using as the base of the other tracks i do like this.
> 
> Call To Arms...Beginning
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nra7szejzb6gw4g/Call To Arms...Beginning.mp3



Are you sure you're not butthurt? Because I can hear the "bloody tears" from here after all that painal!  Nahh I'm just playing!

I think the clocktower levels are actually fine, and I revert my statement of bringing the guitars up. I think it would be wiser to just bring the symphony down in volume just a little because the other parts sound pretty balanced out.

That Call to Arms track definitely has a more punchier mix than Clocktower. I have noticed all the soloing bits are pretty low though. It works for sure since it's more blended than "featured," but was that the goal?


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahaha, maybe just a little bit    Yeah the Call to Arms was meant to blend a bit more than the others, i've done a few more tracks today, my kid was home sick from school so i stayed and helped out with my wife and that gave me time to lay down a few more tracks. I've been using the Call to Arms as my template and its been turning out fantastic so far! Im so stoked i got this symphony plugin, there were a couple of tracks that i was unsure how i was going to be able to metal them out and make them sound good, but now can just give them an eerie orchestra feel. This really has made the game seem MUCH more professional than it was/really is


----------



## Matt_D_ (Oct 30, 2013)

I really dont get why people put so much time and effort into things they dont own the copyright to. You will get sued, its a matter of time. 

If konami see you're using their boot up logo, you will get a C&D. Even if its "non profit". You may be able to get away with the actual game, but the'res a lot of borrowed copyright going on man. You will get sued when they get around to noticing it.

Why not put the effort into something you own? You've clearly got some talent and drive.

Love, an ex professional game developer.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 30, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> I really dont get why people put so much time and effort into things they dont own the copyright to. You will get sued, its a matter of time.
> 
> If konami see you're using their boot up logo, you will get a C&D. Even if its "non profit". You may be able to get away with the actual game, but the'res a lot of borrowed copyright going on man. You will get sued when they get around to noticing it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concern dude, i appreciate it. But in that context, i've seen several games that have been entirely fan made that were remakes like mine in the last few years and those guys never got any backlash so i hope you're wrong on that  i would think by letting it be known to anyone that watches the vids and plays the demo that it is in no way intended for any profits but just entirely for fun and out of a hobby other than guitar lol that there should be no grounds for any kind of lawsuit. As for doing my own thing, i can't sprite for shit but im a good artist lol so in that respect i wouldn't be able to do my own thing or i'd do it in a heartbeat dude, trust me lol thanks for the input man


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 7, 2013)

Another update time 

I've been working on rehashing the OST with the orchestra set and its turning out fantastic! Really gives the game a more realistic "game" feel instead of just straight up metal remixes.

The demo is about 95% complete, almost all the bugs are worked out and i've added the Mad Forest to the demo as well. So when everything is completed, there will be a total of 3 stages on the official demo release. Keep checking back for more updates duders!


----------



## wrongnote85 (Nov 7, 2013)

hurry up dammit


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 7, 2013)

wrongnote85 said:


> hurry up dammit


Hey man, gimme a break im a one man team!!!!   Hopefully if i can keep putting the time in that i have here the last few days i should have it completely polished and ready to rock in the next couple days. Sometimes coding and shit gets pretty monotonous so i take a break from it then and do some tracks for the OST. As it is now, all i have to do is get the last section of the forest ready, test it out a bit more and set up the checkpoints for the forest, fine tune the boss on the clocktower and it'll be good to go! Its _*just*_ about there dude


----------



## wrongnote85 (Nov 7, 2013)

killer


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 13, 2013)

Next update guys 

(This one should make wrongnote85 happy lol)

All bugs are fixed, i still have some things i want to add to the mad forest stage backgrounds, i still need to implement the scoring of the new monsters in the mad forest, and adjust the sound levels on sound effects, other than that it's damn near ready for the official demo release  Hopefully if all is well i'll have the demo ready by the end of the week, no later than the weekend. I've also added a password system as well so when you go back to play it you have the choice of putting it in for whichever level you want instead of playing the entire thing to play a different level lol.


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm gonna let you in on a little secret.

I ....ing LOVE Castlevania. And now I love you for this.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 14, 2013)

Hahahaha thanks dude, me too!!!! well duh right, im making a game for it  I've grown up with this shit and at the very least i always said i wanted to do some music for one but finding out how to make my own game is pretty damn gnarly  I like the shit so much i got my wife n kids loving now as well haha. If you get the chance dude, check the video i put up a few posts back. I've fixed all the issues with that one but it will give you an idea of how its shaping up


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 14, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Hahahaha thanks dude, me too!!!! well duh right, im making a game for it  I've grown up with this shit and at the very least i always said i wanted to do some music for one but finding out how to make my own game is pretty damn gnarly  I like the shit so much i got my wife n kids loving now as well haha. If you get the chance dude, check the video i put up a few posts back. I've fixed all the issues with that one but it will give you an idea of how its shaping up



I'll do that when I get home.  By the way, regarding the music above I disagree about the guitar tone being too sharp. I get the tone you're going for (more old school metal) and I think it really works with the song. I do agree about some of the note choices being rather off. I think the pacing, phrasing, everything else is spot on and really works well, just watch some of those "outside notes". Otherwise it sounds fantastic man, and most Bloody Tears covers/remixes I hear are shiiiiiiiiiiitttteeee, so this is very refreshing.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 15, 2013)

Lol thanks for the props dude, yeah i really didn't hear those outside notes until the song was being posted haha. All it was was my guitars being a hair out of tune so i'll definitely be remixing that one for sure and on top of that it was the first one i did using that symphony plugin in Reaper so since then my remixes have gotten much MUCH better and with that i'll definitely be redoing that track lol. Thanks again for the props mane!


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok dudes, this should be one of my last updates before releasing something for you lol. I started working on the title screen intro movie, so when its finished i have to get the prayer track ready and the demo will be good to go. I've also set up a password system just like the old one and the demo will have 3 stages of play available for my homies to wear out!


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 25, 2013)

EDIT:   sorry dudes, jacked up a vid embed code. Had a problem with the PC and it got jacked up, i'll post a vid tomorrow


----------



## ShadowAMD (Nov 25, 2013)

Glad yours is going faster than mine .. Looks good so far, you got a demo or something to have a go with?


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks dude  Yeah man, i'll have a demo put up very shortly. Im not going to say when because something always kicks that date further and further back lol, but i will say it will be ready very very soon. At this point im nit picking as much as possible, finding any little thing i dont like and just scrapping it or fine tuning it the way it needs to be. I would "like" to say it will be ready before or during thanksgiving break this week, so hopefully i'll have something for you guys before the weekend btw, what is it that you're working on man?

EDIT: Ok dudes, for some reason my work filter let youtube free for a bit lol so i uploaded the new beta for the full demo release!




Keep in mind there are things that need tweaked but for the most part its just about ready  AND i just got an email from a dude that is a KILLER sprite artist and has already made a custom Sypha sprite set for me so he got at me and told me he would hook me up with Grant as well. This means there are ZERO things that could keep this project from being completed....just short of death.....or, death to pc haha


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok duders, the wait is over  i give you the "official" demo release of Castlevania Chronicles - Dracula's Curse  In this demo, you can play the first 3 stages, Village of Warakiya, the Clocktower and Mad Forest pt I. Please post any bugs you may find here, i'm used to seeing the game ALL THE TIME, so it's easy for me to overlook shit haha. This demo doesn't reflect finished gameplay, it will be based on what you guys may find and my fixing them  since i've got this ready, i've gotten 5 stages in, and as i mentioned in my earlier post, i have a bud doing the custom spriting for Grant now as well, so the final hurdle that kept me from finishing this game has been overcome. I'll post some new tracks tomorrow morning too for you guys to crank out  

Now, for the controls:

Movement: Arrow Keys
Jump: "S"
Attack: "D"
Subweapons: "F"
Special: "E"
Item Crash: "R"
Evade: "A"
Pause: "P"

When you get tired of playing haha, press "Esc" at any time to exit, and if you want full screen, press Alt+Enter to enable/disable. 

Make sure you evade as much as possible, especially with bosses because they will hand you your ass if you dont move good haha. Also, if you have a PC Controller it is automatically compatible , but keep in mind that you will need the shoulder buttons ( L+R) to use the Special and Item Crash if you use a controller. I coded it using MotionJoy that allows you to use a PS3 controller on PC and also i snagged a PS2 knock off PC controller so i have it coded to feel just like using a SNES controller for all us ol' school gamers 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/co47f9qmggs6wqg/Castlevania Chronicles - Dracula's Curse Official Demo.exe

I hope you guys dig it! It took me a LONG time to get where i am now, and i hope you guys get the full, ol' school Castlevania feel with my remake  make sure to post any feedback you dudes got here! And also check back tomorrow morning for some more tracks to jam to from the OST


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok dudes, here's 2 more tracks for you 

River of Styx - Causeway
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56669069/Mortavia River - Causeway.mp3

Rights of Passage - Simon's Theme
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56669069/Rights of Passage - Simon's Theme.mp3


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 2, 2013)

Gave it a go and had my ass handed to me by the boss. I'm just awful at these games. Still, it was super cool and I didn't find any faults with it.


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 3, 2013)

hahaha couldnt make it too easy dude!  thanks for trying it out man, i appreciate it! +1 on your rep btw


----------



## wrongnote85 (Dec 4, 2013)

i didn't get very far before this post, but a few things stuck out immediately. the sounds are awesome. a lot of things from the classic games i noticed, like the ding sound from CV 4 when moving back and forth between menu selections was a very nice touch. the death yell was awesome and the music was rad. 

i did notice a couple times where i fell through a platform on a jump that i should have landed. also, and it may just be me, but i think it'd be cool to be able to jump off of the stairs. 

very cool that you did this!


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks dude! Im glad you dug it! I may code being able to jump off the stairs, i just didn't want it to play _*too*_ much like CV4 on SNES, but then again i have the diagonal whipping so...lol. As for those blocks, some of them had to be coded to jump through them for things like stairs and platforms above you so you wouldn't be stuck in place sometimes. But i do get a little carried away sometimes and use shit by accident that doesn't belong so i'll fine tooth comb it and make sure everything's good for what's what. Did you get to try all 3 stages yet?


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey dudes, here's the "official" trailer to my game 



Make sure to sub and download the demo!


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey dudes, got an updated vid for you since its been a minute or two

There are still things i need to add like the candles and subweapons but the stage itself is ready to roll. That just leaves me with 2 more to fix, 3 of the first stages to fine tune while i wait on my sprite artist to hook me up with the custom character sprites and dis beech be ready! lol

Make sure to sub!!


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 21, 2014)

I've talked with a few of my homies on here about this and wanted to make it a bit more public the more i've thought about it. When i finish up the stages, all the fine tunings, i'll be wanting some beta testers to run through the whole game and get back to me with any findings so i can fix them up before the official release of the game. if anyone is interested in testing for me, just let me know through the thread here and as always, thanks for the continued support and props guys, all the motivation you guys are putting in to this makes it easier for me to get this thing done! On a side note lol, and depending on if the wife lets me do this haha, i was seriously considering another game to play with, what do you think about this idea; remember Double Dragons and Battletoads: The Ultimate Team? What about the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and Battletoads? I think that sounds like a killer idea! And if you can't like ninja turtles...well ...., you ain't metal as shit!!!


----------



## larry (Jan 21, 2014)

since you asked nicely. 

I know mighty about mighty no.9... buuuuut how about a mega man game that starts from the first nes title and plays all the way through the SNES titles. instead of several permutations of megaman, treat each iteration as an upgrade to mega man and allow the player to retain every weapon and upgrade from the beginning. the story tying every sequel together can take on it's own cannon or you can attempt to order it logically. whatever. 

point is, I've always wanted to play through megaman 1 all the way to X3 and use every weapon/upgrade earned. for instance you could use the metal blade weapon against spark madrill if you wanted to.. as a killer bonus, allow the player to start a 'new game +' that has everything you've earned from the last time you beat the game in addition to a more brutal boss fight (or fights) and an alternate ending. would be nice if everything (palettes, sprites, backgrounds, music etc..) were updated to HD. 

edit: TMNT/battletoads: amphibian Armageddon would be cool too.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 21, 2014)

Funny you mention that dude, i started working on a MMX game as a break from the CV game and was going to call it the Sigma War. But that is pretty gnarly idea (im a big megaman fan myself) as for the updated sprites, that'd be tough since i can't sprite for shit lol so i'd definitely need some help there but as for the backgrounds and music....yeah, i got that  Good idea about the TMNT/Toads title!


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 28, 2014)

Sweet stuff, when are we getting a playable game?


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks dude, very soon man! I've got a few sections left to finish out the final stage, then i have 2-3 of the starting levels to go back and tweak. Im waiting on a guy that is making 2 of the 4 characters for me as well, but it's taking him a bit. He's got a slammed schedule and he's making them from scratch so that takes time too. Hopefully not too long though, im with you haha. Even though im making it im eager to play it all when it gets done myself lol. But im still making progress and if all else fails i'll release another demo when i get shit done, while im waiting on my bud. Thanks again for checking it out!


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey dudes, just wanted to drop a quick update. The last stage is finished and now im back tracking to the first few levels, updating the backgrounds to look as gnarly as i've made the latter half of the game. Last night i finished up the first 2 levels, that just leaves me to touch up the forest stages, marsh, ship and caves. If i have the time i've had the last 2 weeks i should have it ready to roll in a week or 2  Still waiting on my dude to hook me up with the full custom character work, so in the meantime i'll be sending the game out to people to beta test the shit out of and i'll be working on a couple of the tracks that are left for the OST. As for the OST itself, there are only a few tunes i haven't gotten to yet and im adding a few new boss tunes as well so when its done i'll get with my bud to get the cover art for it and i'll release it for you guys to jam to until the game comes out


----------



## zero_end (Feb 7, 2014)

> i started working on a MMX game as a break from the CV game and was going to call it the *Sigma War*.



I don't know why but I read SMEGMA WAR, lol!!


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey dudes, new vid time 





btw, JohnsonMT429 isnt me lmao, its a bud of mine that is hooking me up by uploading these on youtube for me since im just using FoxFi on my android for internet on my laptop lol. Its getting there fellas, i've added Sypha and Alucard to the game (see the ghost ship vid for sypha), right now im up to the main halls adding the new shit (the previous vid a few posts up) so im cruising now that i found a nice little trick to update my coding  I just need to add the extra characters in the remaining stages, still need to add the last character grant that im waiting on, then the game will be completely ready for me to fine tune and get out for you guys to rip apart Im not giving this one up, she's just about ready to roll fellas!


----------



## narad (Feb 25, 2014)

YEESSSSS - keep it going! I'm on a mac so I'm not playing it, but I love that you're putting in the effort to do this.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 25, 2014)

lol thanks naradsucks you're on a mac just for this reason lol. I looked and looked and there's no way for me to export it for mac use im afraid  sucks because there's a shitload of mac users wanting to play this lol.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 5, 2014)

Got another new vid fellas  This one is an updated version of Stage 8 the main halls (like the one above with the axe armor dude). Over the weekend i had a few new ideas come to me to extend the intro to the stage, its looking NOYCE, BIGTIME now!! There are a few bugs thanks to Camtasia lol, you'll see the notes in the vid. A few were just there regardless, i got all those fixed, now im just fine tuning the last 2 stages, then i'll be going back and adding the minor details, dropping all the candles, torches, subweapons and more enemies in the other stages as well as improving the sound system and finally got the game over fixed! Mechanics wise, the only thing left i need to do is implement the passwords for each stage, and code the little guy grant when i get his animations. Now, time for me to STFU and let you guys watch


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 5, 2014)

Ah, I would love it if Konami did a remake of the NES Trilogy updated to SOTN style graphics. I have been playing Castlevania ever since it was released on the NES. I still think Castlevania III is one of the hardest games that I ever successfully beat. 

This last Christmas season, my girlfriend told me to go buy a PSP--she had already bought Dracula X Chronicles for it. She loves Castlevania games at least as much as I do.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 6, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> She loves Castlevania games at least as much as I do.


"Keeper". Definition: what you just said  That's awesome man! My wife was all against any games until we got together, today she's going out to buy me lords of shadow 2 so she can play it before i have a chance to haha. Castlevania is by far my all time favorite game series. I've literally played and beat every single title with the exception of legends, never really cared for that one. I grew up playing on the NES to, so that makes turning this into what it is that much more fun man. Hope you dig the vids and the game when its done  I'd say another month or so and it'll be ready to go!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 14, 2014)

I am a die-hard Castlevania fan and Symphony of the Night has always been my favorite. I own all the GBA games as well as the DS ones and I am a huge fan of all of them. I also love Michiru Yamane, who composed a lot of music for various CV games. I want to own the NES ones as well as Super CV IV. One day, I'll acquire them. 

By the way, I covered a lot of CV music, if you click on the link in my sig, you'll see them.


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 15, 2014)

Shawn said:


> I am a die-hard Castlevania fan and Symphony of the Night has always been my favorite. I own all the GBA games as well as the DS ones and I am a huge fan of all of them. I also love Michiru Yamane, who composed a lot of music for various CV games. I want to own the NES ones as well as Super CV IV. One day, I'll acquire them.
> 
> By the way, I covered a lot of CV music, if you click on the link in my sig, you'll see them.


I share the same sentiments as you and also own all the GBA/DS Castlevanias. One day I hope they make another one in suit of those. I like Lords of Shadow and all, but I want more of the side-scrolling ARPG style, ala SotN.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 15, 2014)

Qweklain said:


> I share the same sentiments as you and also own all the GBA/DS Castlevanias. One day I hope they make another one in suit of those. I like Lords of Shadow and all, but I want more of the side-scrolling ARPG style, ala SotN.



I agree. Lords of Shadow was alright for me, just a pain in the ass at certain points of the game but that is the case with most Castlevania games in terms of the bosses and such but I much prefer Castlevania in 2D and not 3D. I have never gotten into both CV games on the Nintendo 64 as well as the ones on PS2 although I kinda did like Curse of Darkness but I think it should've remained a 2D game. That is why I enjoy all the handheld console CV games because they're a lot alike compared to Symphony of the Night.

The hardest one I've played is CV III and I thought IV on the SNES was hard. That game used to piss me off but I think Circle of the Moon pissed me off the most, I have yet to make it all the way through the Arena without getting poisoned and cursed over and over and also going through so much potions, very hard. The last boss imo is the hardest on all the GBA games. Aria of Sorrow is my favorite out of them all.


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 15, 2014)

Shawn said:


> I agree. Lords of Shadow was alright for me, just a pain in the ass at certain points of the game but that is the case with most Castlevania games in terms of the bosses and such but I much prefer Castlevania in 2D and not 3D. I have never gotten into both CV games on the Nintendo 64 as well as the ones on PS2 although I kinda did like Curse of Darkness but I think it should've remained a 2D game. That is why I enjoy all the handheld console CV games because they're a lot alike compared to Symphony of the Night.
> 
> The hardest one I've played is CV III and I thought IV on the SNES was hard. That game used to piss me off but I think Circle of the Moon pissed me off the most, I have yet to make it all the way through the Arena without getting poisoned and cursed over and over and also going through so much potions, very hard. The last boss imo is the hardest on all the GBA games. Aria of Sorrow is my favorite out of them all.


When it comes to the 3D CVs, Curse of Darkness and Lament of Innocence are the best. For me, Curse of Darkness captured the SotN in 3D format, truely fantastic gameplay and gear setup (i also greatly enjoyed the material hunting for weapons) as well as possibly the BEST soundtrack of any video game to date for me.

Lament of Innocence to me was like all the classic CVs, but in 3D. At first when I beat the game the first time, I thought it was good. Now that I am older though and enjoy the depth of games more than I did, it really is a gem that is overlooked.

I don't remember the GBA ones very well. I plow through most games with little to no difficulty. I really liked Order of Ecclesia though for DS, which is the last side-scrolling CV game we had.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 17, 2014)

It's great to see more fans into CV than me lmao, i know there's more but you hardly ever hear much about it honestly. I guess im a little weird, i actually liked both 64 versions (Legacy of Darkness more), the only one i didn't really care for was Castlevania Legends on the GameBoy. And even though im like you guys, diggin the old school 2D sidescroller, i really liked the Lords of Shadow games. The ONLY bad thing i have to say about LoS 2 is the ending....it all out sucks dudes lol. At least in comparison to the first LoS game. If i had to choose a favorite, it would probably be CV4 on the SNES, i've spent more times playing that game as a kid and beating the shit out of it its not even funny lol. I must've rented it enough times when it came out to own it about 20 times over haha. But i agree with you guys, we NEED some GOOD 2D CV action. I'd much rather see a very polished up sequel to SOTN or even an original for that matter. The could use Vicktor Belmont as the main character, or even use Julius and do a "Demon Castle War" like mentioned in Aria of Sorrow


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok dudes this will probably be the last video you see before the game gets released so make sure to spread this shit like cancer!!! This is a quick run through of the entire game (minus some key spoilers, gotta play the completed game for those!)


----------



## habicore_5150 (Mar 22, 2014)

And of course after hearing about Koji Igarashi (the guy working with Castlevania since Symphony of the Night) leaving Konami, and playing (and beating) Aria of Sorrow, I had to come back here and see if anything new was happening

I already posted that video in a game group that I'm a part of on Facebook


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 24, 2014)

lol good timing man! yeah it sucks that iga is leaving, i don't get why most of the castlevania nuts out there are the first ones to slam him but yet they ALL talk about how much they LOVE SOTN and its variants.... Lol yeah man, the game is near completion, im just going through and nitpicking everything now, coming up with new ideas for enemies and such along the way. Like in the mad forest, i was combing it and added the Treant (you probably remember him from Aria of Sorrow). Things are coming together and it shouldn't be long now before is ready to go!


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 22, 2014)

hey my fellow dudes, i got the best bump i think i've ever posted on here so far hahahah


i know it says "quick" runthrough, but this game is like 16+ stages so its hard to cram all that shit in a vid lol. I've made TONS of progress since my last post, to the point that the main game is complete and im creating prologue levels for the companion characters. I completed 1 of the 3 characters custom levels and working on the 2nd one now. When my bud gets the other character completely finished, i'll be adding his and adding him to all the levels he needs to be on. Safe to say that in the next few weeks the game will be going out for beta testing and after that, official FULL release along with the soundtrack, so if any of you dudes are interested in being beta tester, let me know and i'll add you to the list, the shits growing every day! I hope you guys dig the video!


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm not really into castlevania but it looks dope and the music is badass


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 23, 2014)

Hahaha thanks dude


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 23, 2014)

Been a while since I checked in here. Looks damn cool, and I'm definitely interested in trying out the full thing once you get it done. I'm assuming you'll update this thread when the time comes? (My guess is yes since you've kept up to date this long in this thread.)


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks dude absolutely man, ill be putting the latest up on here like before, got swamped with a bunch of shit and at the same time got a shit ton of progress made so I wanted to wait until I had a lot to show you guys. And if you want man id love to have you be a beta tester, hell id enlist the entire forum if everyone wants haha


----------



## WarMachine (May 2, 2014)

hey dudes, time for another updated 

My sprite artist almost has everything done for me, with that he's nearly done with a character you guys havent got to see yet  His name is Grant. In the game, ( this is basically verbatim what happens in the original) his parents are killed and he goes after Dracula. When he gets to the clock tower something changes him into a "ghost" that you have to fight on stage 2. After you beat, him, it breaks that curse then you can use him as one of your 4 total playable characters. His thing is speed, jumping and the most important; WALL CLIMBING 


Just to give myself a little break i decided to try my and at custom spriting. i drew a sketch in a few mins and started bringing it to life. Its a custom version of the main character trevor (the one with the whip). Let me know what you guys think so far! (keep in mind this is my first try lol)

just blowing wind without breathing animation:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yermbmzbxtvsfee/Wind Idle.gif

wind blowing with WIP breathing (Still need to make the legs move if i use it)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ma7ydgl9fkkcbg/Breathing Idle.gif


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey fellas! Just wanted to drop in with a quick update. The game is JUST about completed, im fine tuning every single detail i can find to fix everything up. Now, there are 3 additional stages where you play as the extra characters, i've added some new 3D effects and a few more bosses, pumped up the bosses difficulty so they weren't such whiny bitches haha, and i also added a new player switch. Now, when you find a support character, you start as the main player until you reach the halfway point of each stage when you see a large statue. In this statue are a dagger, staff and sword. Each one represents the character that you have found at that point and you get to choose who comes with you on the rest of the stage. Really adds a level of difficulty and anticipation to get those buddies to help you lol. I needed a break from my game, so i hooked my buddy up with a remastered mix i made a while back from the game he and i started on, Vamprotector. This is a mix of Castlevania and Contra, as soon as i complete my project i'll be committing 100% to getting Vamprotector done. That being said, where the games are mixed, the tracks are mixed also, taking half a track of Castlevania and the other half Contra. Actually blends REALLY cool  Anyways, this is the track i just did for him:

Bloody Juncture ( a mix of Bloody Tears and Jungle Juncture)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tvzoe5h92t23bc3/Bloody Juncture REMASTERED 7-2-14.mp3

On the contra part of it i blended a techno plugin with the track in different parts, since all modern Contra games have that techno feel to them. Don't worry, they mesh pretty well with symphony/orchestra and metal  Sorry to give you guys a novel, but i figured i need to fill you in on as much as possible since it's been awhile! make sure to leave me some feedback.

Also, i was recording this on my 5150 and it crapped out before i could do the leads  BUT i have a brand new Rocktron V300 coming straight from Rocktron tomorrow so i'll add it either tomorrow or one day this weekend and i'll update the track for you guys. Hope you all dig it as much as i do!


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 10, 2014)

Update time fellas (to anyone still tracking) i've had some major stuff going on as of late that put the breaks on the game but im back on track and flying through the fine tuning process. If i can keep this pace up with no speed bumps, the full version of the game will be ready for everyone to beta test for me  if anyone is interested in beta testing, make sure to let me know and i'll send the game your way when its ready


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't know if anyone is still following this (i know, i hardly EVER come to the COMPS/IT forum lol) i've finally got the beta of the full game ready to roll duders 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d8fwbuoyxhyjct8/Castlevania Chronicles - Dracula's Curse BETA.rar?dl=0

I'll be hitting most of you up via PM tomorrow  so this is probably irrelevant, but just in case, here it is!

I hope you guys dig it and give me all the feedback you possibly can


----------



## habicore_5150 (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably gonna have to get around to doing a Let's Beta Test video of this sometime later on this week. Granted, I am pretty horrible at classic Castlevania


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 29, 2014)

habicore_5150 said:


> Probably gonna have to get around to doing a Let's Beta Test video of this sometime later on this week. Granted, I am pretty horrible at classic Castlevania


By all means dude, hook me up!!! lol there have been several reports of issues with other peoples playthroughs  which is definitely what i need. Things that im used to seeing, dealing with or just don't happen on my computer are things that can and will pop up for someone else. Thanks dude


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow! Over a year later and yes, necrobump from hell but fvck it lol. I thought i'd share some new music style that i've came up with for the game, JUST wrapped this track up  This is a remix from the first Castlevania " Heart of Fire". Like the rest of my remastered OST, this has a custom part about halfway through for the leads. If anyone is checking lol, i hope you dig it! 

The Fury Within - Heart of Fire


----------

